

Salt, we misjudged you - whyenot
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/03/opinion/sunday/we-only-think-we-know-the-truth-about-salt.html?pagewanted=all

======
jinushaun
I really have nothing but distrust for modern nutrition recommendations...
Humans have been eating fine for thousands of years, but in the past few
decades, minor scientific studies have been blown out of proportion by the
media and we now have a nation of obese people eating low/non-fat "healthy"
foods. All these shortcuts and extreme diets are getting us further away from
real natural food.

